# Is Wood Flooring Considered Carpentry?



## HandymanHawaii (Oct 26, 2017)

In the trade world aside of building and remodeling im curious to know what category does hardwood flooring fall under 1# Carpentry and 2# Flooring ... 

THIS IS FOR CATEGORIZING a flooring estimate .... thank you ... :help:


----------



## joecaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Needs to be posted under flooring. If your going to ask a local pricing question, you need to go back and get some more local quotes.
Anyone here is going to be no more than making making well meaning guesses.
So far we have 0 info on type of flooring.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2017)

If you mean to post a question on this forum, use the flooring category. If you mean you are preparing an estimate and want to file some papers or something about it, then the question should go to the local authorities.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't think it's a question about the forum. It's a question about the trades. Is someone who installs wood flooring a carpenter is he a flooring installer?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2017)

I would be looking for a hard wood floor guy. We would the trucks from a contractor that did floors, the carpet guy never tiled and the wood floor guy never laid carpet.

Carpenters may be trained to do it, but they may not be up with all the tricks of the trade or have all the new product knowledge.


----------



## HandymanHawaii (Oct 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I would be looking for a hardwood floor guy. We would the trucks from a contractor that did floors, the carpet guy never tiled and the wood floor guy never laid carpet.
> 
> Carpenters may be trained to do it, but they may not be up with all the tricks of the trade or have all the new product knowledge.



I see " i figured because its a wood project carpentry might be involved" therefore:hide: ..


----------

